# 3 كتب رائعة من شركة Baker Hughes



## NOC_engineer (13 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
3 كتب رائعة من شركة Baker Hughes
الأول بعنوان Asphaltenes يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
الثاني بعنوان Paraffins يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
الثالث بعنوان Emulsions يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## shmmmahme (30 سبتمبر 2016)

thank you


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 أكتوبر 2016)

shmmmahme قال:


> thank you



U welcome dear


----------

